# Cough



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Olive has an odd cough. She is fine in herself and its almost like shes got something stuck. She hasnt and its been going on for about a week now.

I wonder if she has scratched it when shes eaten something she shouldnt have done.

If this is the case can anyone reccomend anything to give her?

Thanks

Emily & Olive


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

a trip to the vet dont fool around


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a mild dose of kennel cough. It has a multitude of different strains, much like a human flu virus in that respect, so even if vaccinated, it can sometimes be contracted. If you haven't dealt with this before, then go to a vettie man. If you have dealt with it before, do what I do, keep them hydrated, exercise but not too vigorously and try and keep them warm at all times if it's winter time where you are. Takes mine a week or two and they're good again. But, if you are not sure it KC, then please go straight to your pup doctor!


----------

